# MF towel storage ?



## mark wB (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi I was just wondering how you lot store your cloths I keep my little MF's in an auto glym valeting bag but it's not big enough for my nice towels lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A big plastic box with a nice tight lid for my good ones. Ones for tardis, ironx, metal polish etc in a big bag.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my good ones in a plastic box, 

and the ones for metal polish ect, i keep in small sealed bags with the product they are for.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I use empty washing tablet (liquid) boxes. The Ariel in particular are sturdy and give a nice seal and perfect size to segregate stuff. And it's FREE !!!


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

good towels big tubs with lids and any dirty job mf like tardis, metal polish i just throw them cheap as chips in cost co 36 for £12


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

I use zip loc bags then I also have a 1 gallon container with a lid.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

plastic sealed boxes


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use plastic draws like listed and have different drawers for different types of cloths. I have one for decent cloths with a denser weave which I use for Wax,Polish and Sealent, another draw for plush cloths which I use for detailer and final polish, a draw for microfibre drying towels another draw for general use cloths and a draw for door shut,boot,underbonnet towels. I also use draws for applictors and again split into sections of foam and Microfibre. All my dirty cloths and towels just go into a folding plastic box and once full get washed. I have quite a few drawes and listed a few ways I use them but still have different layouts but it would take a while to list it all, I have a serious case of OCD I think lol


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I keep individual MFs in zip-lock bags and a plastic drawer unit as pictured above. For anyone looking for these, there are various sizes currently on offer in Asda.

As I do much of my detailing at my Folks' which is five miles from home, I need to transport my gear backward and forward. I'm currently looking for the ideal solution for transporting MFs, mitts and applicators - probably some sort of bag, currently an ongoing project.







Possibly a second one of these Kuny's bags, one of which I already have for my bottled products.







This plastic box from Asda contains my GTechniq products, smaller tools/accessories and brushes.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I put mine in the drawer storage box 

First drawer - wax 
Second - polish 
Third - tar/plastic/leather - all in wee plastic zip locks 
Fourth extra pads which don't fit in my tool box


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have 2 sets of bedroom draws stacked in garage - nicely cleaned and folded.... sad but it works and keeps dust out.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

And keeps the mice out, I haven't had one in yet ! they have given mostly everything else a nibble including a bottle of colour t-cut - they were welcome to that


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dunelm Mill have a few various sizes, I presently have two of them, the clear ones. Large box has drying towels, and 'larger' items, smaller ones has applicators etc type stuff...

I might get a couple more, they are around a fiver each if I remember rightly!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have mine in ziplock bags of 5 mf's per bag, some on the shelving and more in the storage boxes.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

losi_8_boy said:


>


I use one of them too for microfibres and applicators etc, also have a big plastic tub with lid for general purpose MF's and keep ones for IPA/Tardis etc in a sealed bag with the product :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

These: http://www.ampulla.co.uk/BUCKETS-&-PAILS/10L-White-Square-Bucket--Lid-&-Plastic-Handle/p-113-741/


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

In clear storage boxes I got from Tesco


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

losi_8_boy said:


>


I have a 6 draw version of that £18 from the Range.

draw 1 - various brushes
draw 2 - various foam brushes and swabs
Draw 3 - hand polish pads and applicators
draw 4 - wash Mits and drying towels (partitioned big draw)
draw 5 - loads if MFs
draw 6 - DA polishing pads, tape, bonnets etc.

:thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

bazves said:


> In clear storage boxes I got from Tesco


like the coaster for tea/coffee/beer while doing the car :thumb:


----------

